# Would these wheels work on a TOC bike?



## JoeBass (Jun 26, 2021)

Pretty cheap. Would they work?
Thanks much,
Joe








						28 inch
					

Bike wheels and bike wheel parts for trekking wheels or city bikes are always 28”. A wheel normally consists of the following components: rim,…




					www.taylor-wheels.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 26, 2021)

Sometimes I find deals for relatively-wide x 622mm *aluminum* wheels on eBay.  For the rear, I have to find/supply a rear cog sprocket to suit the drive train.  For the front, I have to choose quick-release or bolt-on axle; (sometimes having to swap-out a 5/16” axle for the new 3/8”).  For both, I like the 42mm-width 622mm tires.  (If I wanted more of a racing bike, I might go with less wide rims and tires).

Some ToC bicycles are similar to the later bicycles to about the early 1930’s.  The later bicycles often have more common or compatible parts interchangeability-wise, but there are some ToC bicycles that just seem to shout-out that they are earlier.

Besides the #1 wheels issue on pre-1933 bicycles, #2 is sometimes the crankset.  Many manufacturers used proprietary parts that are difficult to replace after they wear-out or go missing.


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 26, 2021)

Prices look reasonable and they have some interesting offerings but shipping could be a killer....I would check hub widths as well, and then there are tires to decide on......I think you are better off checking with @KevinsBikes for a nice set of rider wheels at a good price and sometimes with tires.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2021)

if you want cheap rims to put on a TOC bike, 
try to find a set of 28" wood CCM clincher wheels.
The wood rims were used on CCM TOC bikes till 1940, so they will look the part.
Price is often pretty good and tubes/tires are easy to find and cheap


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 28, 2021)

locomotion said:


> if you want cheap rims to put on a TOC bike,
> try to find a set of 28" wood CCM clincher wheels.
> The wood rims were used on CCM TOC bikes till 1940, so they will look the part.
> Price is often pretty good and tubes/tires are easy to find and cheap
> ...



Good to know, thanks for sharing!


----------



## David Brown (Jun 28, 2021)

I  am pretty sure CCM stopped making wood rims around 1928 or putting them on there bikes, other than racing rims .
The thing about the Dunlop style or Clincher if that what you want to call them that use wire beaded tires is it can be hard getting a modern tire on some times . You can look at a bunch of rims that all look the same and some will take the tire no problem and another you just can't get a tire on without some rim work. Been there done that. I have come to the conclusion if you want to ride the bike get New wood rims that for sure will take a modern tire.I have used the Stutzman rims that take a modern 700c tire with Alum insert and have bought around 10 or more pair and no problems. Most 1890,s  1900. bikes did offer the Dunlop rim as a option two single tube tires. just my take on it.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 28, 2021)

David Brown said:


> I  am pretty sure CCM stopped making wood rims around 1928 or putting them on there bikes, other than racing rims .
> The thing about the Dunlop style or Clincher if that what you want to call them that use wire beaded tires is it can be hard getting a modern tire on some times . You can look at a bunch of rims that all look the same and some will take the tire no problem and another you just can't get a tire on without some rim work. Been there done that. I have come to the conclusion if you want to ride the bike get New wood rims that for sure will take a modern tire.I have used the Stutzman rims that take a modern 700c tire with Alum insert and have bought around 10 or more pair and no problems. Most 1890,s  1900. bikes did offer the Dunlop rim as a option two single tube tires. just my take on it.



David, I am 100% certain that CCM had wood rims in 1940, I had a set of original CCM wood rims stamped 1940 (not race rims)
CCM date stamped all their wood rims as you probably know

as far as the Stutzman rims, yes, they are better, but the guy wants to spend as little as possible (small budget) and keep it original, so CCM rims are way cheaper and at least period correct, and they are perfectly rideable and can fit a tire (see picture) with no problem
I have at least 10 bikes with those rims and tires (as pictures) and can ride all of them with no problem


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 28, 2021)

Most 700c rims will fit as long as they have a single speed or coaster hub. Don’t limit yourself to cheap wheels, you can build anything you’d heart desires, including high polished rims


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 28, 2021)

If you want to buy instead of build, @KevinsBikes builds some really nice TOC wheel sets.


----------



## geosbike (Jun 28, 2021)

lockin hub is way kool


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2021)

Kevin is your best bang for the buck.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 2, 2021)

geosbike said:


> lockin hub is way kool



thanks, found a box full of NOS ones over 20 years ago

i think those are from the 30', only a guess
not sure if they were made by CCM or some other company, also only a guess
(don't want to be blasted by the CCM Connoisseur Elites)

they are made to replace the brake arm 
perfect replacement brake arms for the Hercules or CCM hubs


----------

